# Finding a Job



## Mallory128 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just passed my CPC test a few weeks ago and I'm having problems finding a job. I want to get experience and learn the business but all the job openings want you to have experience but its hard to get experience when you can't get a chance. Any suggestions will help thanks!


----------



## Julie Davis (Dec 30, 2011)

One thing that you can do is volunteer in a facility to gain some experience. There are also intern opportunities, but the problem with this is that you are gaining the experience without getting paid for it.  I would also suggest getting yourself into a company by taking a position outside of coding, and then applying for the coding positions as they open up. Sometimes already being an employee can give you an edge of getting the internal positions when they are posted.  One of the most important things is to network, go to chapter meetings.  I have seen numerous people get jobs because they were recommended by someone in their chapter.  And remember, to stay positive. It may be difficult but it is not impossible so keep trying.


----------



## manolo_pr@yahoo.com (Dec 30, 2011)

*Getting experience for a job*

I understand that if you have taken some training in an acreddited school such as a Diploma course that counts as one yeaqr of experience and removes your apprentice title which may help towards getting a job since you have passed the cpc exam.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 31, 2011)

manuelc321@gmail.com said:


> I understand that if you have taken some training in an acreddited school such as a Diploma course that counts as one yeaqr of experience and removes your apprentice title which may help towards getting a job since you have passed the cpc exam.


 


The only issue that I could see in that is that most facilities (clinics and hospitals) still require a practical experienced coder. The reason is that you are the life blood of a facility. No one will get paid if you mess something up. This is the real reason why it’s hard to find a billing/coding job without having practical experience. It’s hard to teach how to bill/code correctly in a classroom environment; there just isn’t enough time.

That and you still need at least one year of practical on the job experience to get the A off along with at least 80 hours of coding education.

But all is not lost. Everyone has to start somewhere and most start at the bottom. What I mean is that most of us don’t start billing/coding. We start in reception or in the records department or in a call center and move our way into a billing/coding job.


----------



## kboyd22 (Jan 5, 2012)

What area do you live in? I just posted an ad this morning, for a medical bille/coder, but we are in Norman, Oklahoma and this is an on site position. If you are in the Norman, Oklahoma area, email me your resume. Kboyd@peckandassociates.com

Kim Boyd, CPC


----------



## Psuganya2021 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi I'm from India . I'm certified professional coder I have 5 years experience in medical coding surgery and anesthesia.  And I have good quality internet access with system.  If any remote connecting medical coding job available for me. I know very well software meddata, citix,oncoemr, g4, AS400,Epic software, C3p0, .. and I work many clients medata,envision, himagin carti ..I attached my resume.  Thank you!!


----------

